# Frozen Tilapia Fillets



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok friday, I went shopping, and bought some feeder fish, and some frozen tilapia fillets. By the time I had gotten home, they had thawed out. I sliced them into strips, kept a couple strips out for later feedings, and put the rest back in the freezer, and refroze them. The three strips I had cut up, and kept out, my P's devoured, friday, and saturday. Then yesterday, i cut a chunk off the frozen strips, and ran it under warm water, then threw it in their tank.. NOTHING. It just sat there, and they didnt touch it. Same thing today... ran it under warm water, threw it in. Today one of them actually went over and picked it up, but dropped it quickly, then the others went over and just smelled of it, and turned away. So I removed it, and threw a goldfish in, which became nothing but scales in a matter of seconds. 
Whats the deal here? Could it be because I refroze the tilapia? or do p's just not normally like it???


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

it might be how you defrost

did you defrost it out of a pakage?
if so it prolly washed off the good smell/taste they like
i usually separate the feeding amounts into ziplock bags
and when i defrost 
i leave it in the bag and soak it in a paper cup 
also make sure it isnt cold 
mine dont seem to like it chilled


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

It might be that the food was defrosted by hot water? I used to use hot water to defrost my homemade and cube food, now I just use cold water as it does the same. Probably goes with the idea that your not supposed to feed your fish cooked food.

try just leaving the frozen food out for a couple of hours and see if they go after it. Sometimes you can over do a new food. As i got earthworms for the first time they went crazy for them. I added 5 in a row without them slowing down. Then i tried the next day and they didn't go after them. Maybe the principle that you want what you can't have works for the p's. If there is an abundant amount of food it loses its demand?

Good luck, try letting the tipapia defrost in the fridge over night thats what a lot of people do that have been feeding ps for a while.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Hemi said:


> it might be how you defrost
> 
> did you defrost it out of a pakage?
> if so it prolly washed off the good smell/taste they like
> ...


Oh ok, well, yeah the smell could be part of it. 
I have like a lb. it frozen altogether, and just chiseled chunks of it off as needed. Then I ran it under warm water. So thats probably the problem. Thanks!


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I hve noticed that if I through it in after it has thawed out by itself they pound it and if I defrost it in the microwave they arent as crazy about it for some reason. My fish used to have shrimp as a favorite but I think I overdid it or they just seem to love this fish more. I introduced it to them last week and even my finiky Rhom will even eat it in front of me.


----------

